# Anyone with f-stop ICU Large Pro??



## tayassu (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on the f-stop Loka UL backpack and need an ICU for it. The Large Pro looks suitable for what I want to pack (7D, 12-24, 24-70, 70-300 + tripod collar, 90, some small accessories). Anyone using that model? How much and what do you fit into it? Thanks for any help!


----------



## ScubaX (Aug 30, 2014)

I just recently went on a trip with my Satori and the Large Pro ICU. I carried the 5DMKIII with grip and RRS L Bracket, 16-35 2.8, 24-105 4.0, 70-200 2.8, 400 5.6, 1.4 and 2.0 TC, GPS, 2 extra Batteries, Charger, TC-80N3 remote, a pack of CF and SD's. All of this was just in the ICU, the rest of the pack contained all my filters, cleaning stuff, cables, iPad, headlamp, extra lens caps, jacket, water, etc.


----------



## ScubaX (Aug 30, 2014)

Check out this article for some ideas about the ICU sizes. With you listed gear, you might get buy with a medium. If you call F-stop, they can guide you and usually give you a discount if you go for additional ICU at the time of purchase.

http://dancarrphotography.com/blog/2011/05/22/introducing-the-f-stop-satori-exp-backpack/


----------



## tayassu (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for your help, I'll probably get by with the Medium Slope!


----------



## ScubaX (Aug 30, 2014)

tayassu said:


> Thanks for your help, I'll probably get by with the Medium Slope!



Here is a photo of my f-stop Guru with a medium slope ICU. It contains the 5DMK3 griped w/ RRS L, 70-300 w/ collar and lens hood, 16-35, 24-105, 2 TC's, charger, batteries, lens hoods for the two other lenses, gps, cards. There is still a bit of room if I wanted to squeeze another lens in and put the two lens hoods up in the top of the pack or just set them on top of gear and zip it closed - usually with some padding. The Guru has a smaller access to the ICU than the Loka - which I also have.


----------



## Lyle Krannichfeld (Aug 30, 2014)

I have and use the Large Slope ICU, it holds a lot...more than I need really and I plan on getting a smaller one. Most recently, I believe I had a 6d w 24-70 attached (turned sideways), 70-200 f/2.8 IS II, 17-40, 2nd body, 2 600ex-rt, st-e3-rt and some extra batteries, cards, etc.


----------



## tayassu (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the help!  But I looked at the measurements of the ICUs and tried to arrange my equipment in the given area, but the only one that would fit (perfectly) was the Large Pro. Maybe that is because I'm using the lens hoods directly on the lenses and have some accessories... Don't know. I'll try the Loka UL with the Large Pro ICU! Thanks again for your help!


----------



## tayassu (Aug 31, 2014)

How is the waterproofing on these bags? Is there some kind of cover or is the Nylon enough?


----------



## ScubaX (Aug 31, 2014)

I've only been in one down poor with one of them, and nothing got wet but I did seek cover fairly fast. Buy a rain cover with it and hydration sleeve if your going to put in a water bladder. 

Also, it doesn't come with any Gate Keepers and as usual they are out of stock. Order them anyway as then you get onto the wait list - then phone them periodically as the squeaky wheel gets the grease . They seem to get supply in bulk periodically for orders plus a small amount of extra. I found the small Gate Keepers to be the right size but also the Loka does of some built in straps for the sides.


----------

